# Flu Vaccine



## tmr1965 (May 15, 2015)

For UHC Medicare Advantage Plan wouldn't you use the G0008 for the administration code for the flu vaccine, and wasn't the CPT code 90658 deleted in Jan 2013 & what code replaced it in 2014?   Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## gadgit (May 15, 2015)

G0008 is correct for the admin. 90658 is still good, but for UHC MCR plans, use the Q2038 in place of the 90658. Unless your office has the high-dose for 65+, then it's just 90662.


----------



## tmr1965 (May 18, 2015)

Ok, thank you so much for your help!


----------



## cknc174 (Sep 16, 2015)

90662 is new to our office. just to clarify, we should bill 90662 with either v04.81 or Z23 after Oct 1? no admin code is needed?


----------



## aaia2011 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Flu Vaccine Rejections*

Hello everyone
We are an allergy practice here in Texas and we are billing out our flu vaccine (Norvartis NDC on the carton is 6652111810).  We have billed it out in all the different NDC formats with the zero being placed after the first five digits, and after the 8, we have also taken the NDC off the claim totally. We are billing with the 90658 as well as the admin code 90471 These have all rejected.  We have tried billing also with the 90656.  What the rejection is reading is that the NDC is incorrect, but we have checked with the manufacturer and they say it is correct.  We give many of these a day.  Cigna, Aetna and Tricare seems to be the ones that are not recognizing the NDC.  Is there anyone that can help us with this issue or does anyone have any other suggestions?  Thanks Tonia


----------



## aaia2011 (Sep 16, 2015)

What NDC are you guys billing with? We are using 66521-0118-10 and it is being rejected as invalid NDC and we are billing with 90658.


----------



## Peterrk (Oct 14, 2015)

*Rejecting flu vaccines*

I am using fluzone immuizations 5ML multi vile dose (shots).  I am using an NDC code 49281039615  and the cpt 90658

I get the rejection that the two don't match.  Can anyone help?


----------



## tammster (Oct 15, 2015)

NDC 49281-0396-15 shows as either 90657 or Q2038
NDC 66521-0118-10 (is this possibly what you are referring to with:  6652111810?  it is missing a digit, still) shows as Q2037

This should help.  When you open the file - access the Oct 2015 AWP NDC-HCPCS crosswalk 091015 and highlight column D then search by using CNTRL+F function:
https://www.cms.gov/apps/ama/licens...oads/2015-October-ASP-NDC-HCPCS-Crosswalk.zip


----------



## penny48 (Oct 15, 2015)

Does anyone know the Q code we should use for Fluarix?  I am using Q2039 with a description, but I read you should not use that code for Fluarix, but it did not tell me what code to use.


----------



## penny48 (Oct 15, 2015)

*Novartis Vaccines*



aaia2011 said:


> What NDC are you guys billing with? We are using 66521-0118-10 and it is being rejected as invalid NDC and we are billing with 90658.



Hi, did you get this taken care of?  For Vaccines for Novartis if it is a single does syringe or multi dose vial for 4 years and older you should be able to use 90656 or 90658 and Q2037 (for medicare)  If your patients are 18 years and older try 90661.

I don't have the NDC as we are using a different brand


----------



## penny48 (Oct 15, 2015)

*Fluzone code*



Peterrk said:


> I am using fluzone immuizations 5ML multi vile dose (shots).  I am using an NDC code 49281039615  and the cpt 90658
> 
> I get the rejection that the two don't match.  Can anyone help?





Hey there,

Have you tried for Fluzone IIV3 6-35 months 90657; 3yrs and older 90658 should work.  

Fluzone IIV4 6-35 months 90687 and 3 years and older 90688


----------



## penny48 (Oct 15, 2015)

*Influenza Vaccine Products for 2014-2015*

I found this fantastic chart for the flu shots you can get it at:

www.immunize.org/catg.d/p4072.pdf


----------

